# How can i make hash?



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o

hey guys i am new and have never attempted or thought of making hash until now... can you guys give me like a step by step or just give me any info you can. anything would help. thankful for any help i can get. thanks guys


----------



## madpup

You could try searching from this =>> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21

or these

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33822

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26515

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482

If you want or need Bubble Bags try

Google

or

Ebay


----------



## OGKushman

look up 

QWISO ON YOUTUBE


EASIEST HERB EXTRACT TO MAKE!!!


1. You take 90% or stronger isopropyl alcohol and put it in your freezer.
2. Fill Mason jar full of leaf trim from your crop (alternately you can save all of your leaves/stems from the bud you buy).
3. Freeze Mason Jar.
4. Get a 2 liter bottle and cut the lid off (funnel) at the label.
5. Insert a coffee filter into the funnel and set up the funnel on a pyrex dish.
6. Pour cold isopropyl alcohol into mason jar (16oz bottle for large jar)
7. Shake vigorously.
8. Strain through filter into dish.
9. Let alcohol evaporate over 48 hours.
10. Scrape up hash and have fun!


*remember, the longer you wash the leaves with isopropyl, the more hash you get - THE LESS POTENT IT BECOMES. I recommend 1 minute of shaking.


----------



## kaotik

pretty sure you're thinking of oil there OG, not hash.  (and tip, don't shake vigorously.. you may get a little less, but a much more potent product  )
*nm, i see you edited it now 

follow the links posted for the real ways to make hash.

my old ghetto method for making hash was simple;
take your trim, get a pantyhose (new preferably   ), and get something to pile the crytal on (photo paper works well)

take a handfull of shake and swish it around inside your hand, inside the panty hose (without stretching the pantyhose to much or you'll get other crap)
repeat untill all trim is finished
collect the crystal pile,
place in the corner of a regular baggie (or use seran(sp?) wrap. i found baggie safest)
find a good movie (cause you'll be here a while)
and just start pressing it around together in your hands. the heat from your hands will eventually make a ball (you may need to add like a drop of water, i usually didn't though)
once you form a ball.. break it open and press somemore (as the middle will still be mainly crystal)

there ya go, ghetto hash.
i recommend the proper ways.. but this always worked for me (haven't made any in years now though)


----------



## OGKushman

actually no...ISO is not how oil is made...

You are telling us how to press kief. Not make hash. 



I edited my post to add the wash info I took from this thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44822


If you want hash...you have to get the oil, resins, and "crystals" extracted. 

Real hash can put a person down like a tranquilizer! Kief and/or oil alone is not gonna get _me_ up there.


----------



## kaotik

i was saying YOU were telling him how to make oil.
what i posted was how i used to make GHETTO hash


----------



## Hick

kao is dead on..  pressed keife IS hash..The use of a solvent renders it an _"elexer"_ .. an oil..IMO
hXXp://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash013.htm


> Hashish (more commonly called hash) is a potent form of cannabis produced by collecting and processing the most potent material that female marijuana plants naturally generate as part of their growth cycle.
> 
> Trichomes are fine outgrowths or appendages on plants that produce a sticky resin. It is not certain, but the sticky resin is thought to be exuded by plants in order to trap insects that would normally feed on the plant.
> 
> In addition to being sticky, the trichomes of the female marijuana plant are a rich source of THC (the primary chemical that causes intoxication when marijuana, hashish, or hash oil are ingested). Hashish is primarily a collection of trichomes that are found on the female marijuana plant. ........After being collected, the trichomes are then usually pressed into a cohesive mass known as hashish. Pressing hashish is simply forcing the collected trichomes together, under pressure............. There are two methods of collecting hashish from the marijuana plant that have been used for centuries.
> 
> ---Method one is called sieving. The hashish is obtained from the marijuana by drying the plant and breaking it up into a powder. The powder is then sieved through various screens with different size meshes.
> 
> It is first passed through a large size mesh and then smaller meshes each time it is sieved. The hashish powder collected at each stage gets more potent as the mesh size decreases.
> 
> This powder can be smoked as it is, but taste and effects change when it is pressed. The quality of hashish depends on the quality of the plants used and the sieving and pressing procedures.
> 
> This is the preferred method of collection in Lebanon and Morocco where the plants are dried and then sieved until only the highest quality powder remains.
> 
> ---Method two is called rubbing. The hashish is obtained from the marijuana by rubbing the live plants and collecting the resin that forms on the hands, gloves, or cloth that has touched the plant.
> 
> Rubbing is the preferred method of collection in areas of the Himalayas, like Nepal. There is some hashish produced by sieving in these areas, but hand rubbing has been the primary method of producing hashish in most parts of Asia for centuries.
> 
> The quality of hand rubbed hashish depends on the quality of the plants used, the gathering method and the manner of pressing. In general, hand rubbed hashish produced in Asia is better than sieved hashish produced in Lebanon and Morocco.
> 
> Modern Hashish Making Methods
> 
> Hashish is still produced by the methods explained above, but new advances in science have produced new and quicker methods. These methods include using water to separate marijuana trichomes from plant material. See the article on how to make hashish for more information on modern and traditional methods of hashish preparation.



hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashish


> Hashish (pronounced /hæ&#712;&#643;i&#720;&#643;/ or /&#712;hæ&#643;i&#720;&#643;/) (from Arabic: &#1581;&#1588;&#1610;&#1588; &#7717;ash&#299;sh, lit. "grass", from hashsha "to become dry"; also hash) is a preparation of cannabis composed of the compressed stalked resin glands called trichomes, collected from the cannabis plant. It contains the same active ingredients but in higher concentrations than other parts of the plant such as the buds or the leaves


----------



## OGKushman

I own a Natural Goods 12x6x4in square "Kiefer". In this is a Silk Screen Mesh. This mesh only gathers out the dry sifted particles that are smaller than the size of the mesh used. This method is only good for removing the very small and dried parts of the plants. It will not remove a vast majority the resin glands dissolved in the plant and "crystals" stuck in untouchable parts of the buds and therefore is much weaker than Hashish (why we always called it kief).

This "solvent method" (also h20) can be used AFTER the material has been "kiefed" to remove the dissolved resins that the screen cant sift out. Once all the compounds have been disassociated from the "stem and leaf particles" then subsequently recombined in this elixir...is what every smoker has yearned for or wondered about his whole life.


TO ME - AND EVERYONE I KNOW - Hash is the wet resins, and dried trics together in a gooey black mass, that stretches by hand and melts if you leave it in you car, and bubbles into your bowl when u light it. numnumnum

My experiences to completely extract the components of the plant that get you high go much farther than one single process of sift screening the material. I was hammering kief in the corner of a bag, in the corner of another bag, an so on, on a brick in my bedroom about 8 years ago now


This "Bubble" hash or "ISO" hash is so much better. IMHO

-wish we could all sit face to face and smoke some bowls, that would be the most awesome circle of all time...


----------



## Hick

> This "solvent method" (also h20) can be used AFTER the material has been "kiefed" to remove the dissolved resins that the screen cant sift out. Once all the compounds have been disassociated from the "stem and leaf particles" then subsequently recombined in this elixir...is what every smoker has yearned for or wondered about his whole life.


h20 is not a solvent for thc, it does not "extract" essential oils nor "resins" in the bafs process. It will leech out some of the chlorophyl, but thc is not water soluble. Water is used only as a medium that forms a "solvation", a transportation method for removing and gathering the 'glands' for pressing with bubble bags.  Bubblebags don't extract essential oils, all that they do is separate and collect the trichomes. 
   ISo,  ether, butane, ect. actually dissolve thc and other essential oils(tars, terpines, ect) into a "solution". The solvent is then evaporated away, left with nothing but the essential oils. 
hXXp://books.google.com/books?id=1YeyucgLHnQC&pg=PA89&lpg=PA89&dq=essential+oils+in+marijuana&source=bl&ots=QFmTFaXO_N&sig=38LPlGdRqAKJhQeQNbsyxJinvoo&hl=en&ei=poSOSuP9FpOcswOc5cDrCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5 <-- what I found on "Noncannabanoid" essential oils.


----------



## OGKushman

We can quote Wikipedia and all sorts of other books..... These are also just other peoples opinions on the subject. NO laboratory studies have been conducted and published on the subject so we are just arguing with the breeze anyways...

It does not change that Kief and Hash are 2 different products. 

They are made 2 different ways, from two different strains, and return 2 different forms. 


But, scientifically speaking, Water is the UNIVERSAL SOLVENT. And it will dissolve the THC.


----------



## OGKushman

multifarious said:
			
		

> Google scholar disagrees with your thoughts on Laboraty tests......


I am not following...

Google Scholar sounds like an oxymoron. :rofl:

Of Oaksterdam in Oakland, Cannabis College in Amsterdam, and a few others I have only heard of over the years; I do not know of one that holds valid accreditation.  I dont know of one study that has been conducted in the last 50 years that is accepted by the AAAS.   


Sorry to get off topic we totally messed up this hash thread with a tomato tomAto thread...:rofl:


----------



## madpup

Google Scholar is a freely-accessible Web search engine that indexes the full text of* scholarly literature* across an array of publishing formats ...

xxx.scholar.google.co.uk/


----------



## ZTEC

I always took a small piece of metal pipe (almost like small conduit) bought plastic ends for both sides that screw on and drill small hole on one of the ends just big enough for butane refill container end to fit in nicely and take other end and drill a bunch of holes in it.  Takes a coffee filter and place on the end before screwing on the multiple hole end. Then take your (make sure it's bone dry) shake and pack it into the tube real tight and screw the one holed end on the other end and make sure your wearing gloves and in well-ventilated area away from flammable objects, and start sprayin the butane into the tubing and out will come a green sort of brown (they call it honey hash and depending on the weed) liquid...I usually spray it onto a flat piece of glass with a small heater underneath to dry up the excess butane liquid. Then I shake the tube when it looks like nothing is left to get out excess liquid. Then let it sit for a bit and dry up and scrap with razor and usually need lighter to melt off of the lighter onto a bowl or somethin you want to store it in.  I bought bubble bags now and wish I had them before because the hash you get is a lot better, safer, and healthier.  Good luck!  Be safe!


----------



## fruity86

does any1 no if males can be used for anything smokeable


----------



## Hick

> It does not change that Kief and Hash are 2 different products.


you're right! keife must be pressed before it is technically called 'hash'..
  If thc is water soluble, then exactly what am I catching in my screens?.. 
Why do the trichomes 'not' dissolve?.. 
Are trichomes not nearlly pure thc?
Why doesn't everyone make oil useing "h20" as a solvent? (wouldn't that be a lot safer)..


> They are made 2 different ways, from two different strains, and return 2 different forms.


Different strains??.. If I don't grow a hash strain, I can't make hash from the trichomes?

I'm sorry, but I and I believe the majority will agree, that "Hash" is made by collecting the trichomes, _"in what ever manner"_, and pressing them until enough heat is generated to meld it into a single form.
  "Hash" is not made by extracting essential oils from the plant material. 
 fer krise sakes, "research" it for yourself. 
I posted at least two links for you.


----------



## chris1974

jeeeeez guys put your dukes down ?  C-MON  its friday high day !!!
lets all get really stoned and then argue hahahaha......( impossible)


----------



## OGKushman

no no no, you misinterpreted.  

The screening method used to make kief, like you mentioned somewhere up there, is made from a less resinous, more powdery form of marijuana what most think of as fluffy sativa (known locally here as BC or B'sters). It makes blonde kief powder and is usually a light to lime color. This type requires pressure and/or heat to make a solid mass before it ever _appears _sticky.

The water method, just like the alcohol, used to make hash involves the hydroxyl OH-. Found in both H20,+,-, Isopropyl alcohol, ethanol.......
These REAGENTS, (I believe) are usually non-toxic, and have the ability to dissolve other nonpolar substances. This method (Like you stated above) is used in Afghanistan, Nepal...etc. and we think of that as indica or kush. This highly resinous type _needs_ the kief to be spread on your table, hands, and jars like flour when using dough, to _keep _it from sticking to everything.

Correct me if I'm wrong there, Im was never a very good chemist.



> If thc is water soluble, then exactly what am I catching in my screens?..
> Why do the trichomes 'not' dissolve?..
> Are trichomes not nearlly pure thc?
> Why doesn't everyone make oil useing "h20" as a solvent? (wouldn't that be a lot safer)


 You are catching different size grains that are variant on a whole crap* load of factors. Trichomes can dissolve when binding to a polar substance. These studies have not been conducted (that I know of) and I am very skeptical about taking stuff to school to use our equip to study.

I have mounted some kief in a slide and observed it at 40,100, and 400x with the barlow lens, focal on, and did not get a 2V, extinction angle, color,...nothing. I put in a gypsum plate and could see only see grain size, the grains were isotropic (did not let light pass through). This means that kief is not at all a crystal, nor are trichomes in any way. 

Reminds me...I have stuck about an oz of dried BC in our school ROTAP. :rofl:





You have some damn good questions that WILL get ansewred in our lifetimes...but, it is going to take some major univ. to allow studies to be conducted, or a major major MAJOR contributor to donate and fund years of projects, salaries, and equipment. That or legalize it. 

 :bong:







edit:
Sorry fruity86 we missed ur question! 

No, IMO if they are males do not waste your time. Bury it in the yard. Deep.


----------



## madpup

OGKushman said:
			
		

> no no no, you misinterpreted.
> 
> The screening method used to make kief, like you mentioned somewhere up there, is made from a less resinous, more powdery form of marijuana what most think of as fluffy sativa (known locally here as BC or B'sters). It makes blonde kief powder and is usually a light to lime color. This type requires pressure and/or heat to make a solid mass before it ever _appears _sticky.



hmmmmmmmm

what form of less resinous or powdery form of marijuana would that be????

cannabis_ sativa_..?
cannabis_ indica_..?
cannabis  _ruderalis_..?

does it turn lime colored because you are collecting and contaminating your_ trichomes "hash" _withvegetave material........??????




			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> The water method, *just like the alcohol*, used to make hash involves the hydroxyl OH-. Found in both H20,+,-, Isopropyl alcohol, ethanol.......
> These REAGENTS, (I believe) are usually non-toxic, and have the ability to dissolve other nonpolar substances. This method (Like you stated above) is used in Afghanistan, Nepal...etc. and we think of that as indica or kush. This highly resinous type _needs_ the kief to be spread on your table, hands, and jars like flour when using dough, to _keep _it from sticking to everything.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong there, Im was never a very good chemist.



OK

IMO

The water method uses water simply as a medium to wash your cannabis in and the so called "Bubble Bags" are screens to seperate vegetive waste and collect your trichomes with.
Ice and chilled water are often employed to cool the trichomes at which point they break away from the vegetive material much more freely and with care less contamination of your collected trichomes a higher grade "Hash" is often collected, subject to the quality of cannabis material used in this process.
Therfore this process is nothing like any method using solvents......... 



			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> You are catching different size *grains* that are variant on a whole crap* load of factors.



Or 

maybe hick is collecting different size trichomes with as little contamination as possible with diligence care and understanding gained from research information learned and practiced......... 
from which hick then makes* HASH....*.





			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> You have some damn good questions


no no no,

I think you may have you misinterpreted the question and or questions at hand...........:rofl:


----------



## OGKushman

madpup said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmm
> 
> what form of less resinous or powdery form of marijuana would that be???
> ...
> 
> OK
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> maybe ...


As stated:


> The screening method used to make kief, like you mentioned somewhere up there, is made from a less resinous, more powdery form of marijuana what most think of as fluffy *sativa* (known locally here as BC or B'sters)


OK? I posted some of my own legitimate research and your response is OK. Well...I think we are done here. 


Lets just agree that Hashish and Kief are 2 different products. That it is quite obvious they give different effects, are made different ways, and the processes used to make them originated from different strains which formulated the style of extraction. 

Peace :bong: ...off to post the first pics of my dried Bubba!


----------



## Hick

but but but... I find it ..ironic, that you wish to be soooo specific and particular about the particulars between hash and kiefe, yet call your f1 bubblegum cross "Bubba Kush".. 



> .*After being collected, the trichomes are then usually pressed into a cohesive mass known as hashish.* Pressing hashish is simply forcing the collected trichomes together, under pressure............. There are *two methods of collecting hashish* from the marijuana plant that have been used for centuries.





> --Method *one* is called _sieving_
> 
> 
> 
> <--*"kief"*
> 
> 
> 
> .---Method two is called rubbing.  .
Click to expand...




> Hashish is still produced by the methods explained above, but new advances in science have produced new and quicker methods. These methods include *using water to separate marijuana trichomes from plant material*





> These are also just other peoples opinions on the subject.


NONE of th "_hash"_ making methods include ANY essential oils extraction.. that's a fact not an "opinion".. :confused2:


> The screening method used to make kief, like you mentioned somewhere up there, is made from a less resinous, more powdery form of marijuana what most think of as fluffy *sativa* (known locally here as BC or B'sters)
> OK? I posted some of my own legitimate research


" The quality of hashish depends on the quality of the plants used and the sieving and pressing procedures."



> You have some damn good questions that WILL get ansewred in our lifetimes.


I'm pretty confident that I have provided the answers already..


----------



## madpup

OGKushman said:
			
		

> As stated:
> 
> OK? I posted some of my ownconfused2_* legitimate*_ confused2::rofl research and your response is OK. Well...I think we are done here.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just agree that Hashish and Kief are 2 different products. That it is confused2::confused2: ) _*quite obvious they give different effects*_,  confused2::confused2: ) are made different ways, and the processes used to make them originated from different strains which formulated the style of extraction.


Care to share your "legitimate research" as to how hash and kief (imo unpressed hash) give "different effects" and how this is "obvious"


----------



## OGKushman

madpup said:
			
		

> Care to share your "legitimate research" as to how hash and kief (imo unpressed hash) give "different effects" and how this is "obvious"


Never said I had done research on the high. Just some thing I learned using expensive equipment. 





			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> I have mounted some kief in a slide and observed it at 40,100, and 400x with the barlow lens, focal on, and did not get a 2V, extinction angle, color,...nothing. I put in a gypsum plate and could see only see grain size, the grains were isotropic (did not let light pass through). This means that kief is not at all a crystal, nor are trichomes in any way.


 Well its obvious that you have smoked neither. You can hammer for a week on a pound of kief. You will not get sticky, oily, bubbly hash (like whats posted below). Pretty *obvious*. 


Im really done with this thread. This is not progress, it's become a poo flinging contest. Ill keep my comments to myself on this one.


----------



## Hick

Listen og.. you can spout off about "expensive equipment" all that you want. It does NOT refute or disprove the information posted. _"Hash"_ *is* and *has been* the process of collecting and pressing of trichomes for centuries.  
You aren't going to change the facts. 
If "your" keif doesn't press, "you're" doing something in the process to muck it up. 
"The quality of hashish depends on the quality of the plants used and the sieving and pressing procedures." 
 If your screen mesh is too large, you allow an excess of plant material to contaminate your "hash". 
If the product that you use is inferior, the 'hash' will reflect it in the quality. 
THC is NOT water soluble. That is why/how bubblebags work. 


> Hashish
> Silk Screen Mesh Conversion Chart
> 
> Inches
> 
> 
> LPI
> 
> 
> Microns
> 
> 
> Millimeters
> 0.0021    270    53    0.053
> 0.0024    230    63    0.063
> 0.0029    200    74    0.074
> 0.0035    170    88    0.088
> 0.0041    140    105    0.105
> 0.0049    120    125    0.125
> 0.0059    100    149    0.149
> 0.0070    80    177    0.177
> 
> --- LPI is lines per inch, which is the same as U.S. Mesh. In real world applications in the United States, silk screen may be sold simply as 155 mesh. This would be the same as calling it 155 lines per inch, or 155 U.S. Mesh.
> 
> --- A micron is equal to one twenty-five thousandth (1/25,000) of an inch, or one millionth (1/1,000,000) of a meter. A millimeter is equal to one thousandth (1/1,000) of a meter.
> 
> --- Screen mesh made out of multifilament polyester should not be used for sieving hashish because it is not as good and will not last as long as other types of mesh materials. You can tell multifilament polyester by a mesh rating with xx in it. Example 10xx, 12xx, 14xx, 30xx plus, etcetera.
> 
> --- When making hashish, you can vary the mesh size from about 65-125 microns (about 120-230 lines per inch). If the particles are larger than 125 microns, they are not very potent. As the particle size decreases down to 125 microns, the potency increases.
> 
> At about 125 microns, the powder is what most people would consider good hash. The potency increases as the particle size decreases down to 65 microns. At 65 microns, the trichome particles are at a point that most consider optimal. Particles smaller than 65 microns tend be broken or immature trichomes (medium potency).


 hXXp://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash012a.htm <-- from the same site that 'you' posted quotes from in another thread..

There's no "poo flinging" going on. Any time that incorrect, misleading, or simply false information is posted here, you can just about count on it being challenged, refuted. 
 We have a pretty knowledgeable and experienced collection of members at MP. Not a lot of mis-information is allowed to 'slip' by this crew...
  I was seiving keif and processing iso oil 15 years ago. I purchased my 7 bag set of  bubblebags about 5 years ago. I have ran _dozens_ of batches through the bags, and have studied/observed the results under magnification. They collect and separate/sort the 'trichomes' by size. Just as a proper "seiving" process does.   "Pure melt" 100% pure trichomes from bubblebags is absolutely the finest form of "hash" available.(see the "subcool thread) I'm not just blowing air out of a hole in my neck, I know of what I speak. 
  hXXp://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/#hashish

....


----------



## madpup

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Never said I had done research on the high. _*Just some thing I learned*_ giggleusing expensive equipment.  Well its obvious that you have smoked neither. You can hammer for a week on a pound of kief. You will not get sticky, oily, bubbly hash (like whats posted below). Pretty *obvious*.



Dang

You caught me out OGK

I know nothing
Never Research
Have never smoked hash, on three continents in a total of seven countries (or more)
Without the use of expensive equipment
Never made hash, with as little vegetative contamination as possible. 

Or

Did I decide to challenge your misinformation to get into a weeeeeeeeing contest...........:chuck:


----------

